# AIE ! J'ai tout cassé !

## Anard

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire une grosse bêtise.

après avoir fait divers essais de compilation croisée pour installer Gentoo sur diverses machines depuis mon PC principal, puis n'en ayant plus besoin, j'ai voulu nettoyer le travail fait avec crossdev.

Pour ce qui est des machine dont l'architecture est différente tout s'est bien passé : 

```
crossdev --clean aarch64-unknown-gnu-linux
```

Mais j'ai également fait un clean de ma propre architecture : 

```
crossdev --clean x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
```

Plus aucune application ne fonctionne, je ne peux même pas ouvrir un terminal !   :Shocked: 

Heureusement, je peux toujours me connecter en SSH, voici le message obtenu alors :

```
anard@PortableHP:~$ ssh hackintosh

flatpak: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

anard@imack ~ $ firefox

/usr/lib64/firefox/firefox: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

anard@imack ~ $ emerge --info

!!! No gcc found. You probably need to 'source /etc/profile'

!!! to update the environment of this terminal and possibly

!!! other terminals also.

Portage 3.0.30 (python 3.9.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, [unavailable], glibc-2.33-r7, 5.15.23-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.15.23-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:    15815732 total,   5918020 free

KiB Swap:    7233532 total,   7233532 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 19 Feb 2022 06:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 7b99f401634d79ffe8cd4f0d1f49afa6cc136801

Head commit of repository anard: 7699ad4f19ba0bcf0d90a582e997eb6dc5a630fb

Head commit of repository brother-overlay: b216154a0197486ec867d92bedf48aec7f958c9d

Head commit of repository elementary: 153b6479a73be1d42200768581abca1e73bf6626

Timestamp of repository steam-overlay: Tue, 15 Feb 2022 19:23:27 +0000

Head commit of repository steam-overlay: 663e8d1922eed7328bbd02f9b5a8b48226ffc7d7

sh bash 5.1_p16

distcc 3.4 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-misc/pax-utils:        1.3.3::gentoo

app-shells/bash:           5.1_p16::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:      2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:             5.34.0-r6::gentoo

dev-lang/python:           3.8.12_p1-r1::gentoo, 3.9.9-r1::gentoo, 3.10.0_p1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:             1.58.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:            3.22.2::gentoo

dev-util/meson:            0.60.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:       2.7-r3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:           0.44.10::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:          2.25::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:        2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:        1.16.4::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:        2.37_p1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils-config: 5.4::gentoo

sys-devel/clang:           12.0.1::gentoo, 13.0.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:             11.2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:      2.5-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:         2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/lld:             13.0.0::gentoo

sys-devel/llvm:            12.0.1::gentoo, 13.0.0::gentoo

sys-devel/make:            4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers:  5.15-r3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:            2.33-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

anard

    location: /var/db/repos/anard

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/Anard/anard-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

brother-overlay

    location: /var/db/repos/brother-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/stefan-langenmaier/brother-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

elementary

    location: /usr/local/overlay/elementary

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/pimvullers/elementary.git

    masters: gentoo

steam-overlay

    location: /var/db/repos/steam-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/steam-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

crossdev

    location: /var/db/repos/crossdev

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 10

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php8.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php8.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php8.0/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg-live config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind encode exif flac fortran fr gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt5 readline samba sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2020" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-4 php8-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26 ruby27" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  ADDR2LINE, AR, ARFLAGS, AS, ASFLAGS, CC, CCLD, CONFIG_SHELL, CPP, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, CXXFILT, ELFEDIT, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, EXTRA_ECONF, F77FLAGS, FC, GCOV, GPROF, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LD, LEX, LFLAGS, LIBTOOL, MAKE, MAKEFLAGS, NM, OBJCOPY, OBJDUMP, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RANLIB, READELF, RUSTFLAGS, SIZE, STRINGS, STRIP, YACC, YFLAGS

```

Pourriez-vous m'aider à réparer mon système ? Merci beaucoup.

Je pense que le dossier qui a été supprimé par erreur est /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu, mais évidement, je n'en ai pas de sauvegarde.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Anard

J'ai pu en recréer une tout petite partie avec gcc-config mais il semble lui manqur encore beaucoup de choses :

```
$ gcc-config -l

 * gcc-config: Did not find compiler at '///usr/lib/gcc//x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/11.2.0'

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-11.2.0 *

$ ls /usr/bin/gcc

/usr/bin/gcc

$ sudo emerge -a1 gcc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0  USE="(-cet)" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0::gentoo

 * gcc-11.2.0.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * gcc-11.2.0-patches-1.tar.bz2 BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * gcc-11.2.0-musl-patches-1.tar.bz2 BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gcc-11.2.0.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/work

>>> Unpacking gcc-11.2.0-patches-1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/work

>>> Unpacking gcc-11.2.0-musl-patches-1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/work/gcc-11.2.0 ...

 * Applying Gentoo patches ...

 * Applying 01_all_default-fortify-source.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying 02_all_default-warn-format-security.patch ...

patching file gcc/c-family/c.opt

Hunk #1 succeeded at 637 with fuzz 1 (offset 178 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 658 with fuzz 1 (offset 183 lines).                 [ ok ]

 * Applying 03_all_default-warn-trampolines.patch ...                    [ ok ]

 * Applying 04_all_nossp-on-nostdlib.patch ...

patching file gcc/gcc.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 977 with fuzz 1 (offset 120 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1279 (offset 142 lines).                            [ ok ]

 * Applying 05_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying 06_all_ia64_note.GNU-stack.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying 07_all_libiberty-asprintf.patch ...

patching file include/libiberty.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 652 with fuzz 2 (offset 43 lines).                  [ ok ]

 * Applying 08_all_libiberty-pic.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying 09_all_nopie-all-flags.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying 10_all_sh-drop-sysroot-suffix.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying 11_all_ia64-TEXTREL.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying 12_all_disable-systemtap-switch.patch ...                    [ ok ]

 * Applying 13_all_m68k-textrel-on-libgcc.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying 14_all_respect-build-cxxflags.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying 15_all_libgomp-Werror.patch ...

patching file libgomp/configure.ac

Hunk #1 succeeded at 124 with fuzz 1 (offset -4158 lines).

patching file libgomp/configure

Hunk #1 succeeded at 4614 with fuzz 1 (offset 332 lines).                [ ok ]

 * Applying 16_all_libitm-Werror.patch ...

patching file libitm/configure.ac

Hunk #1 succeeded at 264 with fuzz 1 (offset -4018 lines).

patching file libitm/configure

Hunk #1 succeeded at 17855 with fuzz 1 (offset 13573 lines).             [ ok ]

 * Applying 17_all_libatomic-Werror.patch ...

patching file libatomic/configure.ac

Hunk #1 succeeded at 254 with fuzz 1 (offset -4028 lines).

patching file libatomic/configure

Hunk #1 succeeded at 15563 with fuzz 1 (offset 11281 lines).             [ ok ]

 * Applying 18_all_libbacktrace-Werror.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying 19_all_libsanitizer-Werror.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying 20_all_libstdcxx-no-vtv.patch ...                            [ ok ]

 * Applying 21_all_default_ssp-buffer-size.patch ...                     [ ok ]

 * Applying 22_all_EXTRA_OPTIONS-z-now.patch ...

patching file gcc/gcc.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 994 with fuzz 2 (offset 126 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1160 with fuzz 1 (offset 141 lines).                [ ok ]

 * Applying 23_all_EXTRA_OPTIONS-fstack-clash-protection.patch ...       [ ok ]

 * Applying 24_all_lto-intl-workaround-PR95194.patch ...                 [ ok ]

 * Applying 25_all_plugin-objdump.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Updating gcc to use automatic PIE building ...

 * Updating gcc to use automatic SSP building ...

 * using upstream multilib; disabling lib32 autodetection

 * Running elibtoolize in: gcc-11.2.0/

 *   Applying portage/2.2 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/2.2.6 patch ...

 * Using GNU config files from /usr/share/gnuconfig

 *   Updating config.sub                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Updating config.guess                                               [ ok ]

 * Fixing misc issues in configure files

 * Remove texinfo (bug #198182, bug #464008)

 * Applying gcc-configure-texinfo.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Touching generated files

 *   Touching gcc/cstamp-h.in

 *   Touching gcc/config.in

 *   Touching libgomp/aclocal.m4

 *   Touching libgomp/Makefile.in

 *   Touching libgomp/testsuite/Makefile.in

 *   Touching libgomp/configure

 *   Touching libgomp/config.h.in

 *   Touching libitm/aclocal.m4

 *   Touching libitm/Makefile.in

 *   Touching libitm/testsuite/Makefile.in

 *   Touching libitm/configure

 *   Touching libitm/config.h.in

 *   Touching libatomic/aclocal.m4

 *   Touching libatomic/Makefile.in

 *   Touching libatomic/testsuite/Makefile.in

 *   Touching libatomic/configure

 *   Touching libatomic/auto-config.h.in

 *   Touching libbacktrace/aclocal.m4

 *   Touching libbacktrace/Makefile.in

 *   Touching libbacktrace/configure

 *   Touching libbacktrace/config.h.in

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/work/gcc-11.2.0 ...

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/temp/environment: line 441: gcc: command not found

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   __eapi7_ver_compare: invalid version: .

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2605:  Called toolchain_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3535:  Called downgrade_arch_flags

 *   environment, line  827:  Called tc_version_is_at_least '11.2' '.'

 *   environment, line 3400:  Called ver_test '.' '-ge' '11.2'

 *   environment, line 4104:  Called __eapi7_ver_compare '.' '11.2'

 *   environment, line  244:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       [[ ${va} =~ ${re} ]] || die "${FUNCNAME}: invalid version: ${va}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/work/gcc-11.2.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/work/gcc-11.2.0'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0:

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   __eapi7_ver_compare: invalid version: .

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2605:  Called toolchain_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3535:  Called downgrade_arch_flags

 *   environment, line  827:  Called tc_version_is_at_least '11.2' '.'

 *   environment, line 3400:  Called ver_test '.' '-ge' '11.2'

 *   environment, line 4104:  Called __eapi7_ver_compare '.' '11.2'

 *   environment, line  244:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       [[ ${va} =~ ${re} ]] || die "${FUNCNAME}: invalid version: ${va}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/work/gcc-11.2.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0/work/gcc-11.2.0'

```

----------

## Anard

Je crois avoir résolu une partie du problème (j'ai à nouveau accès à mes applications)

Pour ceci, j'ai décompressé un stage 3 sous /home/rescue

Puis 

```
# cp -r /home/rescue/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/* /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/

# cp -r /home/rescue/usr/lib/gcc/* /usr/lib/gcc/

# gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-11.2.0 *

# gcc-config -f 1
```

Je vais tenter de relancer un emerge -auDN @world, mais pensez-vous à d'autres fichiers qui auraient pu être détruit par ma bêtise ?

Existe-t-il une commande pour vérifier et réparer le système comme sous apt avec

```
apt update --fix-missing && apt install -f
```

EDIT : Clairement le souci n'est pas encore totalement réglé car mon système ne sait plus compiler  :Confused:  (je précise que je retrouve ce type d'erreur pour n'importe quel paquet) :

```
$ sudo emerge -auDN @world

Mot de passe : 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1 [91.5.0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-im/discord-bin-0.0.17 [0.0.16-r4]

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/opera-84.0.4316.14 [83.0.4254.62]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-frameworks/kwallet-5.90.0-r1 [5.90.0]

[ebuild     U  ] app-office/libreoffice-7.2.5.2-r1 [7.2.5.2]

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-python/docutils:0

  (dev-python/docutils-0.18.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_10" conflicts with

    <dev-python/docutils-0.18[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/sphinx_rtd_theme-1.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_10"

    ^                    ^^^^                                                         

    <dev-python/docutils-0.18[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/sphinx-4.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc -latex -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_10"

    ^                    ^^^^                                                         

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1

 * Checking for at least 6400 MiB disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/temp" ...                                        [ ok ]

>>> Running pre-merge checks for www-client/opera-84.0.4316.14

>>> Running pre-merge checks for app-office/libreoffice-7.2.5.2-r1

 * If you plan to use Base application you must enable USE base.

 * Without USE java, several wizards are not going to be available.

 * Checking for at least 512 MiB RAM ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Checking for at least 6 GiB disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-7.2.5.2-r1/temp" ...                                        [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 5) mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1::gentoo

 * thunderbird-91.6.1.source.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * firefox-91esr-patches-05j.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * thunderbird-91.6.1-fr.xpi BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Checking for at least 6400 MiB disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/temp" ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Using LLVM slot 13 to build

 * Checking whether python3_10 is suitable ...

 *   >=dev-lang/python-3.10.0_p1-r1:3.10[ncurses,sqlite,ssl] ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Using python3.10 to build (via PYTHON_COMPAT iteration)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking thunderbird-91.6.1.source.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work

>>> Unpacking firefox-91esr-patches-05j.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1 ...

 * Applying patches from /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/firefox-patches ...

 *   0001-Don-t-use-build-id.patch ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   0002-Fortify-sources-properly.patch ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   0003-Check-additional-plugins-dir.patch ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   0004-bmo-847568-Support-system-harfbuzz.patch ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   0005-bmo-847568-Support-system-graphite2.patch ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   0006-bmo-1559213-Support-system-av1.patch ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   0007-Support-sndio-audio-framework.patch ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   0008-bmo-878089-Don-t-fail-when-TERM-is-not-set.patch ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   0009-bmo-1516803-Fix-building-sandbox.patch ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   0010-Fix-building-spellchecker-when-using-GCC-and-PGO.patch ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   0011-musl-Add-alternate-name-for-private-siginfo-struct-m.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   0012-musl-Fix-syscall-wrappers.patch ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   0013-musl-Only-use-system-heap-reporter-with-glibc.patch ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   0014-musl-Set-pthread-name-for-non-glibc-systems.patch ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   0015-musl-getcontext-is-only-avaliable-on-glibc-systems.patch ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   0016-musl-sys-auvx.h-avaliable-on-more-then-just-glibc-sy.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   0017-musl-make-SYS_fork-non-fatal-musl-uses-it-for-fork-2.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   0018-musl-include-net-if.h-before-linux-if.h-to-avoid-red.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   0019-Make-PGO-use-toolchain.patch ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   0020-bmo-1516081-Disable-watchdog-during-PGO-builds.patch ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   0021-bmo-1516803-force-one-LTO-partition-for-sandbox-when.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   0022-bmo-1196777-Set-GDK_FOCUS_CHANGE_MASK.patch ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   0023-Fix-building-with-PGO-when-using-GCC.patch ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   0024-libaom-Use-NEON_FLAGS-instead-of-VPX_ASFLAGS-for-lib.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   0025-build-Disable-Werror.patch ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   0026-LTO-Only-enable-LTO-for-Rust-when-complete-build-use.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   0027-Make-elfhack-use-toolchain.patch ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   0028-Disable-FFVPX-with-VA-API.patch ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   0029-Enable-FLAC-on-platforms-without-ffvpx-via-ffmpeg.patch ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   0030-bmo-1670333-OpenH264-Fix-decoding-if-it-starts-on-no.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   0031-bmo-1663844-OpenH264-Allow-using-OpenH264-GMP-decode.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   0032-bgo-816975-fix-build-on-emulated-x86.patch ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Removing pre-built binaries ...

 * Clearing cargo checksums for target-lexicon-0.9.0 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1 ...

 * Current BINDGEN_CFLAGS:   no value set

 * Current CFLAGS:      -march=haswell -O2 -pipe

 * Current CXXFLAGS:      -march=haswell -O2 -pipe

 * Current LDFLAGS:      -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

 * Current RUSTFLAGS:      no value set

 * Enforcing the use of clang due to USE=clang ...

 * Build BINDGEN_CFLAGS:   no value set

 * Build CFLAGS:      -march=haswell -pipe

 * Build CXXFLAGS:      -march=haswell -pipe

 * Build LDFLAGS:      -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--compress-debug-sections=zlib -Wl,-rpath=/usr/lib64/thunderbird,--enable-new-dtags

 * Build RUSTFLAGS:      no value set

==========================================================

Building thunderbird-91.6.1 with the following configuration

    --enable-application=comm/mail  mozilla.org default

    --allow-addon-sideload          Gentoo default

    --disable-cargo-incremental     Gentoo default

    --disable-crashreporter         Gentoo default

    --disable-install-strip         Gentoo default

    --disable-strip                 Gentoo default

    --disable-updater               Gentoo default

    --enable-js-shell               Gentoo default

    --enable-official-branding      Gentoo default

    --enable-release                Gentoo default

    --enable-system-ffi             Gentoo default

    --enable-system-pixman          Gentoo default

    --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu      Gentoo default

    --libdir=/usr/lib64             Gentoo default

    --prefix=/usr                   Gentoo default

    --target=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu    Gentoo default

    --without-ccache                Gentoo default

    --with-intl-api                 Gentoo default

    --with-libclang-path=/usr/lib/llvm/13/lib64  Gentoo default

    --with-system-nspr              Gentoo default

    --with-system-nss               Gentoo default

    --with-system-zlib              Gentoo default

    --with-toolchain-prefix=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-  Gentoo default

    --with-unsigned-addon-scopes=app,system  Gentoo default

    --x-includes=/usr/include       Gentoo default

    --x-libraries=/usr/lib64        Gentoo default

    --update-channel=release        mozilla.org default

    --enable-rust-simd              mozilla.org default

    --with-google-safebrowsing-api-keyfile=/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/api-google.key  Gentoo default

    --with-google-location-service-api-keyfile=/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/api-location.key  Gentoo default

    --with-mozilla-api-keyfile=/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/api-mozilla.key  Gentoo default

    --with-system-av1               +system-av1

    --with-system-harfbuzz          +system-harfbuzz

    --with-system-graphite2         +system-harfbuzz

    --with-system-icu               +system-icu

    --with-system-jpeg              +system-jpeg

    --with-system-libevent=/usr     +system-libevent

    --with-system-libvpx            +system-libvpx

    --without-system-png            -system-png

    --with-system-webp              +system-webp

    --enable-dbus                   +dbus

    --disable-jack                  -jack

    --disable-pulseaudio            -pulseaudio

    --enable-alsa                   -pulseaudio

    --disable-sndio                 -sndio

    --disable-necko-wifi            -wifi

    --enable-default-toolkit=cairo-gtk3  mozilla.org default

    --enable-linker=lld             forcing ld=lld due to USE=clang

    --disable-debug                 -debug

    --disable-debug-symbols         Gentoo default

    --enable-optimize=-O2           Gentoo default

    --disable-elf-hack              elf-hack is broken when using Clang

    XARGS=/usr/bin/xargs            Gentoo default

==========================================================

 0:00.59 /usr/bin/python3.10 /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/configure.py

 0:00.79 Creating Python 3 environment

 0:01.32 created virtual environment CPython3.10.0.final.0-64 in 343ms

 0:01.32   creator CPython3Posix(dest=/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird_build/_virtualenvs/common, clear=False, no_vcs_ignore=False, global=False)

 0:01.32   seeder FromAppData(download=False, pip=bundle, setuptools=bundle, wheel=bundle, via=copy, app_data_dir=/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/homedir/.local/share/virtualenv)

 0:01.32     added seed packages: pip==20.3.1, setuptools==51.0.0, wheel==0.36.1

 0:01.32   activators BashActivator,CShellActivator,FishActivator,PowerShellActivator,PythonActivator,XonshActivator

 0:01.42 /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/virtualenv.py:648: DeprecationWarning: The distutils package is deprecated and slated for removal in Python 3.12. Use setuptools or check PEP 632 for potential alternatives

 0:01.42   from distutils.version import LooseVersion

 0:01.42 /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/virtualenv.py:303: DeprecationWarning: The distutils.sysconfig module is deprecated, use sysconfig instead

 0:01.42   import distutils.sysconfig

 0:01.44 Re-executing in the virtualenv

 0:01.79 Adding configure options from /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/.mozconfig

 0:01.79   --enable-application=comm/mail

 0:01.79   --allow-addon-sideload

 0:01.79   --disable-cargo-incremental

 0:01.79   --disable-crashreporter

 0:01.79   --disable-install-strip

 0:01.79   --disable-strip

 0:01.79   --disable-updater

 0:01.79   --enable-js-shell

 0:01.79   --enable-official-branding

 0:01.79   --enable-release

 0:01.79   --enable-system-ffi

 0:01.79   --enable-system-pixman

 0:01.79   --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 0:01.79   --libdir=/usr/lib64

 0:01.79   --prefix=/usr

 0:01.79   --target=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 0:01.79   --without-ccache

 0:01.79   --with-intl-api

 0:01.79   --with-libclang-path=/usr/lib/llvm/13/lib64

 0:01.79   --with-system-nspr

 0:01.79   --with-system-nss

 0:01.79   --with-system-zlib

 0:01.79   --with-toolchain-prefix=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-

 0:01.79   --with-unsigned-addon-scopes=app,system

 0:01.79   --x-includes=/usr/include

 0:01.79   --x-libraries=/usr/lib64

 0:01.79   --update-channel=release

 0:01.79   --enable-rust-simd

 0:01.79   --with-google-safebrowsing-api-keyfile=/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/api-google.key

 0:01.79   --with-google-location-service-api-keyfile=/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/api-location.key

 0:01.79   --with-mozilla-api-keyfile=/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/api-mozilla.key

 0:01.79   --with-system-av1

 0:01.79   --with-system-harfbuzz

 0:01.79   --with-system-graphite2

 0:01.79   --with-system-icu

 0:01.79   --with-system-jpeg

 0:01.79   --with-system-libevent=/usr

 0:01.79   --with-system-libvpx

 0:01.79   --without-system-png

 0:01.79   --with-system-webp

 0:01.79   --enable-dbus

 0:01.79   --disable-jack

 0:01.79   --disable-pulseaudio

 0:01.79   --enable-alsa

 0:01.79   --disable-sndio

 0:01.79   --disable-necko-wifi

 0:01.79   --enable-default-toolkit=cairo-gtk3

 0:01.79   --enable-linker=lld

 0:01.79   --disable-debug

 0:01.79   --disable-debug-symbols

 0:01.79   --enable-optimize=-O2

 0:01.79   --disable-elf-hack

 0:01.79   XARGS=/usr/bin/xargs

 0:01.79 checking for vcs source checkout... no

 0:01.84 checking for a shell... /bin/sh

 0:01.85 checking for host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 0:01.85 checking for target system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 0:02.12 Determining COMM source information from sourcestamp.txt...

 0:02.13 Determining GECKO source information from sourcestamp.txt...

 0:02.36 checking whether cross compiling... no

 0:02.48 checking for pkg_config... not found

 0:02.48 DEBUG: pkg_config: Looking for pkg-config

 0:02.48 ERROR: Cannot find pkg_config

Error running mach:

    ['configure']

The error occurred in code that was called by the mach command. This is either

a bug in the called code itself or in the way that mach is calling it.

You can invoke |./mach busted| to check if this issue is already on file. If it

isn't, please use |./mach busted file configure| to report it. If |./mach busted| is

misbehaving, you can also inspect the dependencies of bug 1543241.

If filing a bug, please include the full output of mach, including this error

message.

The details of the failure are as follows:

Exception: Process executed with non-0 exit code 1: ['/usr/bin/python3.10', '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/configure.py']

  File "/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/build_commands.py", line 185, in configure

    return driver.configure(

  File "/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/controller/building.py", line 1528, in configure

    status = self._run_command_in_objdir(

  File "/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/base.py", line 845, in _run_command_in_objdir

    return self.run_process(cwd=self.topobjdir, **args)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1/python/mach/mach/mixin/process.py", line 176, in run_process

    raise Exception(

 * ERROR: mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 127:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4962:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ./mach configure || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1'

>>> Failed to emerge mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-office/libreoffice-7.2.5.2-r1:

 * If you plan to use Base application you must enable USE base.

 * Without USE java, several wizards are not going to be available.

 * Messages for package mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1:

 * ERROR: mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 127:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4962:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ./mach configure || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1/work/thunderbird-91.6.1'

```

----------

## Anard

Je crois que mon problème est que j'ai perdu binutils :

```
binutils-config -l

 * binutils-config: unable to locate a profile for target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
```

EDIT : J'ai pu réinstaller binutils en suivant le wiki Fix my Gentoo

Je chroote dans /home/rescue, d'où je peux lancer emerge avec -a1 et --build-pkg

Après quoi, je sors du chroot, démonte tous les systèmes de fichiers nécessaires au chroot puis je peux relancer emerge cette fois avec --usepkg-only

C'est ce que j'ai fait pour réinstaller binutils. Mais ça ne semble pas suffire pour réparer portage qui ne veut toujours rien compiler...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Il me manque probablement d'autres outils mais lesquels ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Essaie

```
revdep-rebuild -i
```

Sinon, recompiler binutils glibc gcc, puis @system, et ensuite tu devras recompiler tout @world.

Je me demande si le plus sûr ne serait pas de reprendre /var/lib/portage/world, /etc et /home dans ton chroot et emerge @world, le résultat sera plus rapide et plus stable que tenter de réparer.

----------

## Anard

Merci pour ta réponse.

```
# revdep-rebuild -i

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Assign files to packages

 !!! Broken orphaned files: No installed package was found for the following:

   * /usr/local/lib64/games/speed-dreams-2/modules/graphic/osggraph.so

There is nothing to emerge. Exiting.
```

Je ne crois pas que ça ait de lien, speed-dreams est installé depuis la source indépendament de portage.

J'essaie de recompiler également glibc (OK pour gcc) depuis le chroot en espérant quue ça suffise.

 *Quote:*   

> Je me demande si le plus sûr ne serait pas de reprendre /var/lib/portage/world, /etc et /home dans ton chroot et emerge @world

 

J'ai du mal à saisir les conséquences de mon erreur initiale (crossdev --clean x86_64-pc-linux-gnu). Et surtout en quoi ça demanderait à recompiler l'ensemble du système (je veux dire du world). Pour le moment, j'avais cru comprendre que je n'avais perdu que la chaîne de compilation (entraînant l'incapacité de portage à quoi que ce soit). Depuis les premières corrections, je peux réutiliser le PC normalement mais il ne peut plus se mettre à jour ou recompiler un paquet. Toutes les applications semblent refonctionner normalement ou presque.

Enfin voilà, je suis avide d'explications  :Smile: 

----------

## Anard

Bien j'ai recompilé @system depuis le chroot (avec l'option --buildpkg) puis installé le tout après être sorti du chroot avec l'option --usepkg-only.

Une mise à jour avec emerge -auDN @world ne fonctionne toujours pas (thunderbird bloque toujours de la même façon qu'avant)

J'essaie actuellement un emerge @world complet en esperant que ça passe (ça a l'air de bien se passer pour le moment, mais je verrai ce qui se passe quand il s'attaquera à Thunderbird...)

[EDIT] Bon bah non :   :Sad: 

```
>>> Emerging (26 of 231) sys-apps/ethtool-5.15::gentoo

[...]

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/ethtool-5.15/work/ethtool-5.15/config.log

 * ERROR: sys-apps/ethtool-5.15::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 127:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 490:  Called econf '--enable-netlink'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line 711:  Called __helpers_die 'econf failed'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line 112:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/ethtool-5.15::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/ethtool-5.15::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/ethtool-5.15/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/ethtool-5.15/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/ethtool-5.15/work/ethtool-5.15'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/ethtool-5.15/work/ethtool-5.15'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/ethtool-5.15, Log file:
```

config.log (dpaste)

```
emerge --info '=sys-apps/ethtool-5.15::gentoo'

Portage 3.0.30 (python 3.9.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-11.2.0, glibc-2.33-r7, 5.15.23-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.15.23-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:    15815732 total,   4176764 free

KiB Swap:    7233532 total,   7232496 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 19 Feb 2022 06:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 7b99f401634d79ffe8cd4f0d1f49afa6cc136801

Head commit of repository anard: ccfcc3aced480ee3fdf403054e2251add0f2e329

Head commit of repository brother-overlay: b216154a0197486ec867d92bedf48aec7f958c9d

Head commit of repository elementary: 153b6479a73be1d42200768581abca1e73bf6626

Timestamp of repository steam-overlay: Tue, 15 Feb 2022 19:23:27 +0000

Head commit of repository steam-overlay: 663e8d1922eed7328bbd02f9b5a8b48226ffc7d7

sh bash 5.1_p16

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p2) 2.37

distcc 3.4 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-misc/pax-utils:        1.3.3::gentoo

app-shells/bash:           5.1_p16::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:      2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:             5.34.0-r6::gentoo

dev-lang/python:           3.8.12_p1-r1::gentoo, 3.9.9-r1::gentoo, 3.10.0_p1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:             1.58.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:            3.22.2::gentoo

dev-util/meson:            0.60.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:       2.7-r3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:           0.44.10::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:          2.25::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:        2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:        1.16.4::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:        2.37_p1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils-config: 5.4::gentoo

sys-devel/clang:           12.0.1::gentoo, 13.0.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:             11.2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:      2.5-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:         2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/lld:             13.0.0::gentoo

sys-devel/llvm:            12.0.1::gentoo, 13.0.0::gentoo

sys-devel/make:            4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers:  5.15-r3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:            2.33-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

anard

    location: /var/db/repos/anard

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/Anard/anard-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

brother-overlay

    location: /var/db/repos/brother-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/stefan-langenmaier/brother-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

elementary

    location: /usr/local/overlay/elementary

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/pimvullers/elementary.git

    masters: gentoo

steam-overlay

    location: /var/db/repos/steam-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/steam-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

crossdev

    location: /var/db/repos/crossdev

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 10

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php8.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php8.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php8.0/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg-live config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind encode exif flac fortran fr gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt5 readline samba sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2020" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-4 php8-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26 ruby27" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  ADDR2LINE, AR, ARFLAGS, AS, ASFLAGS, CC, CCLD, CONFIG_SHELL, CPP, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, CXXFILT, ELFEDIT, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, EXTRA_ECONF, F77FLAGS, FC, GCOV, GPROF, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LD, LEX, LFLAGS, LIBTOOL, MAKE, MAKEFLAGS, NM, OBJCOPY, OBJDUMP, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RANLIB, READELF, RUSTFLAGS, SIZE, STRINGS, STRIP, YACC, YFLAGS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-apps/ethtool-5.15::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="netlink" ABI_X86="(64)"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

```

J'ai relancé un emerge -1 portage qui s'est bien déroulé, maintenant re emerge @world avec l'option --keep-going... 17/231 en cours...

----------

## Anard

Je n'arrive vraiment pas à me dépatouiller de ce problème :

J'ai effacé mon chroot sous /home/rescue puis recréé un dossier /mnt/rescue où j'ai extrais un nouveau stage3

J'y ai copié mon /etc/portage, j'ai donc tous les accept_keywords et les USE flags comme le système réel :

```
cp -r /etc/portage/* /mnt/rescue/etc/portage/
```

Puis je me suis chrooté là-dedans (j'utilise pour cela ce script en tant que root)

```
#!/bin/bash

cd /mnt/rescue/

mount -o bind /var/db/repos/gentoo var/db/repos/gentoo

mount -o bind /var/cache/distfiles var/cache/distfiles

mount -o bind /var/cache/binpkgs var/cache/binpkgs

mount --types proc /proc proc

mount --rbind /sys sys

mount --make-rslave sys

mount --rbind /dev dev

mount --make-rslave dev

mount --bind /run run

mount --make-rslave run

chroot /mnt/rescue /bin/bash

# ... puis je fais

# . /etc/profile

# PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

```

J'ai ensuite modifié /etc/portage/make.conf (du chroot donc) pour y ajouter

```
FEATURES="${FEATURES} buildpkg"
```

Finalement un emerge @world depuis le chroot (qui fait la même chose que @system puisque /var/lib/portage/world est absent) et depuis un autre terminal (donc non chrooté) emerge -aK @system pour installer tout ça. Au passage, il se plaint de paquets en attente et me demande un emerge @preserved-rebuild qu'il n'arrive pas à executer.

J'ai ensuite copié mon /var/lib/portage/world dans /mnt/rescue/var/lib/portage/ puis je l'ai nettoyé un peu pour éviter les paquets qui viennent d'autres dépôts que gentoo ou qui pourraient poser problème. Le voici après nettoyage :

```
(chroot) imack / # cat /var/lib/portage/world 

app-admin/eclean-kernel

app-admin/hddtemp

app-admin/logrotate

app-admin/spectre-meltdown-checker

app-admin/sudo

app-admin/sysklogd

app-admin/system-config-printer

app-arch/dpkg

app-arch/p7zip

app-arch/rar

app-arch/rpm

app-arch/xarchiver

app-backup/backintime

app-containers/docker-compose

app-crypt/seahorse

app-editors/mousepad

app-emulation/virtualbox

app-emulation/virtualbox-additions

app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle

app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

app-eselect/eselect-repository

app-misc/neofetch

app-misc/screen

app-office/libreoffice

app-office/libreoffice-l10n

app-pda/ifuse

app-pda/usbmuxd

app-portage/eix

app-portage/genlop

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-portage/repoman

app-text/evince

app-text/gtranslator

app-text/wgetpaste

dev-db/mysql

dev-db/sqliteman

dev-lang/php

dev-python/setuptools_scm

dev-ruby/image_processing

dev-util/catfish

dev-util/vulkan-tools

dev-vcs/git

dev-vcs/subversion

games-action/supertuxkart

games-arcade/supertux

games-emulation/pcsxr

games-misc/fortune-mod

games-puzzle/pingus

games-sports/torcs

gnome-extra/gnome-characters

kde-apps/kdenlive

mail-client/thunderbird

media-fonts/ubuntu-font-family

media-gfx/geeqie

media-gfx/gimp

media-gfx/inkscape

media-gfx/krita

media-gfx/sane-backends

media-gfx/shotwell

media-gfx/simple-scan

media-gfx/xsane

media-libs/vulkan-loader

media-plugins/kodi-inputstream-adaptive

media-plugins/kodi-vfs-rar

media-sound/audacity

media-sound/easytag

media-sound/gnome-sound-recorder

media-sound/musescore

media-sound/pavucontrol

media-sound/rhythmbox

media-sound/sound-juicer

media-sound/soundconverter

media-sound/sox

media-tv/kodi

media-video/cheese

media-video/handbrake

media-video/vlc

net-fs/autofs

net-fs/nfs-utils

net-fs/samba

net-fs/sshfs

net-ftp/filezilla

net-ftp/ftp

net-ftp/proftpd

net-im/discord-bin

net-im/element-desktop-bin

net-im/skypeforlinux

net-im/telegram-desktop

net-im/zoom

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-misc/netifrc

net-misc/remmina

net-misc/ssh-askpass-fullscreen

net-misc/vino

net-misc/wakeonlan

net-misc/whois

net-misc/youtube-dl

net-p2p/amule

net-p2p/transmission

net-print/gtklp

net-vpn/openvpn

net-vpn/tor

net-wireless/blueman

sci-astronomy/stellarium

sci-calculators/galculator

sci-geosciences/gnome-maps

sys-apps/cpuid

sys-apps/ethtool

sys-apps/gptfdisk

sys-apps/hwinfo

sys-apps/lm-sensors

sys-apps/lshw

sys-apps/mlocate

sys-apps/pciutils

sys-apps/qdirstat

sys-apps/smartmontools

sys-apps/usbutils

sys-block/gpart

sys-block/gparted

sys-boot/grub:2

sys-boot/plymouth

sys-devel/binutils

sys-firmware/intel-microcode

sys-fs/android-file-transfer-linux

sys-fs/dd-rescue

sys-fs/ddrescue

sys-fs/diskdev_cmds

sys-fs/dosfstools

sys-fs/exfatprogs

sys-fs/hfsutils

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-firmware

www-client/firefox

www-client/google-chrome

www-client/opera

www-servers/apache

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-apps/xdm

x11-misc/devilspie

x11-misc/lightdm

x11-misc/redshift

x11-misc/xscreensaver

x11-themes/arc-icon-theme

x11-themes/arc-theme

x11-themes/comix-xcursors

x11-themes/flatsvg

x11-themes/gentoo-artwork

x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors

x11-themes/gentoo10-backgrounds

x11-themes/numix-gtk-theme

x11-themes/numix-icon-theme

x11-themes/numix-icon-theme-circle

xfce-base/thunar

xfce-base/xfce4-meta

xfce-base/xfce4-panel

xfce-base/xfwm4

xfce-extra/thunar-archive-plugin

xfce-extra/thunar-shares-plugin

xfce-extra/thunar-volman

xfce-extra/xfce4-clipman-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-cpugraph-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-eyes-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-mailwatch-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-netload-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-screenshooter

xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-taskmanager

xfce-extra/xfce4-volumed-pulse

xfce-extra/xfce4-weather-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-xkb-plugin
```

Alors un emerge @world refuse d'y aller, il rencontre des conflits, je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi :

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libdrm:0

  (x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.109-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-libkms -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu intel nouveau radeon (-exynos) (-freedreno) (-omap) (-tegra) (-vc4) (-vivante) -vmware" pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.107[video_cards_radeon] required by (media-libs/mesa-21.3.5-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="X classic egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm zstd -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -lm-sensors

 -opencl -osmesa (-selinux) -test -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -vulkan-overlay -wayland -xa -xvmc -zink" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" VIDEO_CARDS="intel 

nouveau radeon radeonsi -crocus (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -iris (-lima) (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 (-v3d) (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware"

                              ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.107[video_cards_amdgpu] required by (media-libs/mesa-21.3.5-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="X classic egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm zstd -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -lm-sensors 

-opencl -osmesa (-selinux) -test -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -vulkan-overlay -wayland -xa -xvmc -zink" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" VIDEO_CARDS="intel 

nouveau radeon radeonsi -crocus (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -iris (-lima) (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 (-v3d) (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware"

                              ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.107[video_cards_freedreno?,video_cards_nouveau?,video_cards_vc4?,video_cards_vivante?,video_cards_vmware?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips

_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (media-libs/mesa-21.3.5-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="X classic egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm zstd -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -lm-

sensors -opencl -osmesa (-selinux) -test -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -vulkan-overlay -wayland -xa -xvmc -zink" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" 

VIDEO_CARDS="intel nouveau radeon radeonsi -crocus (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -iris (-lima) (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 (-v3d) (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware"

                                                     ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

  (x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.109:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="libkms -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -amdgpu (-exynos) (-freedreno) -nouveau (-omap) -radeon (-tegra) (-vc4) (-vivante) -vmware" pulled in by

    x11-libs/libdrm[libkms] required by (sys-boot/plymouth-0.9.6_pre20211225:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="gtk libkms pango (split-usr) udev -debug -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64)"

                    ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

It might be possible to solve this slot collision

by applying all of the following changes:

   - x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.109 (Change USE: +video_cards_radeon +video_cards_amdgpu +video_cards_vivante +video_cards_freedreno +video_cards_vc4 +video_cards_nouveau +video_cards_vmware)
```

Tu parlais de copier mon /etc et mon /home vers le chroot. Concrètement, pourrais-tu m'expliquer quels fichiers je suis censé récupérer (car la première fois que j'ai essayé, il rencontrait encore tout un tas d'autres conflits...) ? Particulièrement pour le /home, je ne comprends pas ce qui est nécessaire à la recompilation... Et dois-je copier mon /etc par cp -r /etc/* /mnt/rescue/etc/ ou le monter avec mount -o bind /etc /mnt/rescue/etc ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, je suis un peu désemparé là...   :Sad: 

EDIT : pff je désespère, même les balises code ne fonctionnent plus  :Razz: 

EDIT2 : J'ai retiré plymouth du world du chroot et il accepte de lancer le emerge @world... la suite dans quelques heures, 914 paquets à compiler

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Tu avais coché la case "Désactiver le BBCode dans ce message", en tant que modérateur, j'ai pu changer cette valeur.

Lorsque tu pars d'un stage3 et que tu pousses tes choix de USE, certains vont créer des conflits. La solution est de casser la boucle en emerge-ant tenporairement l'un des paquets qui bloque en désactivant l'un ou l'autre USE mentionnés dans les conflits. Dans ton cas c'est le USE libkms

Courage !

----------

## Anard

Merci beaucoup.

J'ai d'abord essayé en effet de suivre le conseil de portage quant au changement de mes USE flags, mais il y avait encore d'autres dépendances circulaires. J'ai finalement préféré retirer de mon world temporairement les paquets qui engendraient ces conflits.

Il a pour le moment bloqué à mi-chemin à cause de virtualbox qui ne retrouvait pas /usr/src/linux. Encore une fois, je l'ai simplement retiré de mon world pour ne pas m'embêter, je ne pense pas qu'il puisse être en cause dans le fait que portage ne trouve plus le chemin de pkg-config. Après un emerge --resume, compilation du 47e paquet sur 397... ...

Je pourrai régler chaque cas 1 par 1 plus tard si mon système peut enfin compiler sans passer par le chroot.

EDIT : il voulait finalement tout de même compiler virtualbox (probablement qu'il ne relis pas /var/lib/portage/world lors d'un emerge --resume). Je l'ai donc réinscrit et monté mon /usrc/src/linux-5.15.23-gentoo comme les autres systèmes :

```
mount -o bind /usr/src/linux-5.15.23-gentoo /home/rescue/usr/src/linux-5.15.23-gentoo/
```

----------

## Anard

Aaaaaah !!!

```
>>> Emerging (327 of 342) games-emulation/pcsxr-1.9.94_p20190306::gentoo

[...]

[42/152] /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DENABLE_NLS -DENABLE_SIO1API -DGETTEXT_PACKAGE=\"pcsxr\" -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"PCSXr\" -DPACKAGE_STRING="\"PCSXr 1.9.94\"" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"1.9.94\" -I/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/pcsxr-1.9.94_p20190306/work/pcsxr-62467b86871aee3d70c7445f3cb79f0858ec566e  -march=haswell -O2 -pipe -fcommon -MD -MT libpcsxcore/CMakeFiles/pcsxcore.dir/ix86_64/ix86_sse.c.o -MF libpcsxcore/CMakeFiles/pcsxcore.dir/ix86_64/ix86_sse.c.o.d -o libpcsxcore/CMakeFiles/pcsxcore.dir/ix86_64/ix86_sse.c.o -c /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/pcsxr-1.9.94_p20190306/work/pcsxr-62467b86871aee3d70c7445f3cb79f0858ec566e/libpcsxcore/ix86_64/ix86_sse.c

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 * ERROR: games-emulation/pcsxr-1.9.94_p20190306::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j7 -l0 failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2121:  Called cmake_src_compile

 *   environment, line  820:  Called cmake_build

 *   environment, line  789:  Called eninja

 *   environment, line 1272:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=games-emulation/pcsxr-1.9.94_p20190306::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-emulation/pcsxr-1.9.94_p20190306::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/pcsxr-1.9.94_p20190306/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/pcsxr-1.9.94_p20190306/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/pcsxr-1.9.94_p20190306/work/pcsxr-1.9.94_p20190306_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/pcsxr-1.9.94_p20190306/work/pcsxr-62467b86871aee3d70c7445f3cb79f0858ec566e'

>>> Failed to emerge games-emulation/pcsxr-1.9.94_p20190306, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/pcsxr-1.9.94_p20190306/temp/build.log'

```

Je ne sais pas quels éttaient les derniers 15 paquets...

Je pense que je vais eessayer emerge @world avec l'option -K en dehors du chroot...

...

```
imack ~ # sudo emerge -aK @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[binary   R    ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.5-r1 

[binary   R    ] app-arch/gzip-1.11 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.7-r3 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/diffutils-3.8 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/net-tools-2.10 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/which-2.21 

[binary   R    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20210107 

[binary   R    ] app-admin/hddtemp-0.3_beta15-r29 

[binary   R    ] media-libs/vulkan-loader-1.2.198 

[binary   R    ] x11-themes/numix-icon-theme-21.04.14 

[binary   R    ] app-admin/spectre-meltdown-checker-0.44 

[binary   R    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-additions-6.1.28 

[binary   R    ] app-misc/neofetch-7.1.0-r1 

[binary   R    ] media-fonts/ubuntu-font-family-0.83-r1 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/cpuid-20211210 

[binary   R    ] sys-block/gpart-0.3 

[binary   R    ] sys-firmware/intel-microcode-20220207_p20220207 

[binary   R    ] sys-fs/ddrescue-1.25 

[binary   R    ] sys-fs/dosfstools-4.2 

[binary   R    ] sys-fs/exfatprogs-1.1.3 

[binary   R    ] sys-fs/hfsutils-3.2.6_p14 

[binary   R    ] sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20220209 

[binary   R    ] x11-themes/flatsvg-1.0 

[binary   R    ] x11-themes/gentoo-artwork-0.4.2-r1 

[binary   R    ] x11-themes/gentoo10-backgrounds-20110309 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/file-5.41 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/kmod-29 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.8.0-r1 

[binary   R    ] sys-devel/make-4.3 

[binary   R    ] sys-process/psmisc-23.4-r1 

[binary   R    ] sys-devel/patch-2.7.6-r4 

[binary   R    ] virtual/os-headers-0-r2 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/ethtool-5.15 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/hwinfo-21.80 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/mlocate-0.26-r3 

[binary   R    ] sys-fs/dd-rescue-1.99.8-r1 

[binary   R    ] x11-themes/numix-icon-theme-circle-21.05.31 

[binary   R    ] app-shells/bash-5.1_p16 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.32-r1 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/gawk-5.1.1-r1 

[binary   R    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.37_p1-r2 

[binary   R    ] virtual/editor-0-r3 

[binary   R    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.28 

[binary   R    ] games-misc/fortune-mod-1.99.1-r3 

[binary   R    ] media-sound/sox-14.4.2_p20210509 

[binary   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/sed-4.8 

[binary   R    ] app-arch/tar-1.34 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/grep-3.7 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/less-590 

[binary   R    ] app-office/libreoffice-l10n-7.2.5.2 

[binary   R    ] app-admin/eselect-1.4.20 

[binary   R    ] virtual/pager-0 

[binary   R    ] virtual/libc-1-r1 

[binary   R    ] app-arch/rar-6.0.2_p20210611 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/iproute2-5.15.0 

[binary   R    ] dev-util/vulkan-tools-1.2.198 

[binary   R    ] net-misc/whois-5.5.11 

[binary   R    ] x11-themes/comix-xcursors-0.9.2 

[binary   R    ] x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors-0.3.2-r1 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/lm-sensors-3.6.0 

[binary   R    ] app-arch/dpkg-1.20.9 

[binary   R    ] net-misc/wakeonlan-0.41-r4 

[binary   R    ] net-misc/wget-1.21.2 

[binary   R    ] net-misc/rsync-3.2.3-r5 

[binary   R    ] net-ftp/ftp-0.17.34.0.2.5.1 

[binary   R    ] sys-fs/diskdev_cmds-332.14_p1-r4 

[binary   R    ] app-pda/ifuse-1.1.3-r1 

[binary   R    ] app-text/wgetpaste-2.30_p20210222-r2 

[binary   R    ] net-misc/iputils-20210722-r1 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/kbd-2.4.0 

[binary   R    ] sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo-5 

[binary   R    ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.10-r2 

[binary   R    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.46.4 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.7.0-r2 

[binary   R    ] net-fs/autofs-5.1.8-r1 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/gptfdisk-1.0.7-r2 

[binary   R    ] virtual/dev-manager-0-r2 

[binary   R    ] net-misc/dhcpcd-9.4.0-r1 

[binary   R    ] app-admin/logrotate-3.19.0 

[binary   R    ] app-admin/eclean-kernel-2.99.3 

[binary   R    ] app-misc/screen-4.8.0-r3 

[binary   R    ] app-pda/usbmuxd-1.1.1 

[binary   R    ] app-portage/eix-0.36.0 

[binary   R    ] net-fs/nfs-utils-2.5.4-r3 

[binary   R    ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.8_rc2 

[binary   R    ] net-vpn/openvpn-2.5.2-r2 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/usbutils-014-r1 

[binary   R    ] www-servers/apache-2.4.52 

[binary   R    ] app-admin/sysklogd-2.3.0 

[binary   R    ] app-eselect/eselect-repository-12 

[binary   R    ] dev-vcs/subversion-1.14.1 

[binary   R    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.15.23 

[binary   R    ] virtual/man-0-r4 

[binary   R    ] net-misc/youtube-dl-2021.12.17 

[binary   R    ] net-vpn/tor-0.4.6.7 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/man-pages-5.12-r2 

[binary   R    ] sys-process/procps-3.3.17-r1 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.11.1 

[binary   R    ] dev-db/mysql-8.0.27 

[binary   R    ] virtual/ssh-0 

[binary   R    ] net-fs/sshfs-3.7.1 

[binary   R    ] app-admin/sudo-1.9.8_p2 

[binary     U  ] dev-lang/php-8.0.16 [8.0.12]

[binary   R    ] dev-python/setuptools_scm-6.3.2 

[binary   R    ] app-containers/docker-compose-1.29.2-r1 

[binary   R    ] net-misc/netifrc-0.7.3 

[binary   R    ] virtual/service-manager-1 

[binary   R    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-8.4.0-r1 

[binary   R   ~] games-puzzle/pingus-0.7.6-r3 

[binary   R    ] net-fs/samba-4.15.4-r1  USE="-winbind*" 

[binary   R   ~] net-im/zoom-5.9.3.1911 

[binary   R    ] sys-boot/grub-2.06-r1 

[binary   R    ] x11-apps/xdm-1.1.12-r1 

[binary   R    ] x11-themes/arc-icon-theme-20161122 

[binary   R    ] app-admin/system-config-printer-1.5.15 

[binary   R    ] app-arch/xarchiver-0.5.4.17 

[binary   R   ~] dev-ruby/image_processing-1.12.1 

[binary   R    ] dev-util/catfish-4.16.3 

[binary     U  ] mail-client/thunderbird-91.6.1 [91.5.0]

[binary   R   ~] media-video/handbrake-1.5.1 

[binary     U  ] net-im/discord-bin-0.0.17 [0.0.16-r4]

[binary   R    ] net-misc/vino-3.22.0-r3 

[binary   R    ] sci-calculators/galculator-2.1.4-r2 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/lshw-02.19.2b_p20210121-r3 

[binary   R    ] www-client/firefox-91.6.0 

[binary   R    ] www-client/google-chrome-98.0.4758.102 

[binary     U  ] www-client/opera-84.0.4316.14 [83.0.4254.62]

[binary   R    ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.32 

[binary   R    ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.16.1-r1 

[binary   R    ] app-arch/p7zip-16.02-r8 

[binary   R    ] app-editors/mousepad-0.5.8 

[binary   R    ] app-text/gtranslator-40.0 

[binary   R    ] gnome-extra/gnome-characters-40.0 

[binary   R    ] media-gfx/inkscape-1.1-r1 

[binary   R    ] media-sound/soundconverter-3.0.2-r1 

[binary   R    ] net-ftp/filezilla-3.53.1-r1 

[binary   R    ] net-p2p/amule-2.3.3 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/qdirstat-1.8 

[binary   R    ] sys-block/gparted-1.3.1 

[binary   R    ] sys-fs/android-file-transfer-linux-4.2 

[binary   R    ] x11-misc/devilspie-0.23-r2 

[binary   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-taskmanager-1.4.2 

[binary   R    ] media-tv/kodi-19.1-r2 

[binary   R    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.28-r2 

[binary   R   ~] games-action/supertuxkart-1.3 

[binary   R   ~] games-arcade/supertux-0.6.3 

[binary   R    ] media-gfx/simple-scan-40.7 

[binary   R    ] media-video/vlc-3.0.16-r7 

[binary   R    ] net-im/telegram-desktop-3.3.0 

[binary   R    ] sci-astronomy/stellarium-0.21.3 

[binary   R    ] app-backup/backintime-1.3.1 

[binary   R    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle-6.1.28 

[binary   R    ] dev-db/sqliteman-1.2.2-r4 

[binary   R   ~] games-sports/torcs-1.3.6-r2 

[binary   R   ~] media-plugins/kodi-inputstream-adaptive-19.0.0 

[binary   R   ~] media-plugins/kodi-vfs-rar-4.0.0 

[binary   R    ] app-text/evince-40.4 

[binary   R    ] media-gfx/shotwell-0.30.14 

[binary   R    ] media-gfx/gimp-2.10.28-r1 

[binary   R    ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-6.01-r4 

[binary   R    ] media-gfx/geeqie-1.6-r1 

[binary   R    ] net-misc/ssh-askpass-fullscreen-1.2 

[binary   R    ] net-print/gtklp-1.3.1 

[binary   R    ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.16.3 

[binary   R    ] media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r3 

[binary   R    ] media-sound/audacity-2.4.2-r2 

[binary   R    ] media-sound/easytag-2.4.3-r2 

[binary   R    ] media-video/cheese-3.38.0-r1 

[binary   R    ] xfce-base/thunar-4.16.10 

[binary   R    ] media-sound/rhythmbox-3.4.4 

[binary   R    ] media-sound/sound-juicer-3.38.0 

[binary   R    ] net-misc/remmina-1.4.23-r1 

[binary   R    ] net-p2p/transmission-3.00-r1 

[binary   R    ] x11-misc/redshift-1.12-r5 

[binary   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-clipman-plugin-1.6.2 

[binary   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-cpugraph-plugin-1.2.5 

[binary   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-eyes-plugin-4.5.1 

[binary   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-mailwatch-plugin-1.3.0 

[binary   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-netload-plugin-1.4.0 

[binary   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-screenshooter-1.9.9 

[binary   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin-1.4.2 

[binary   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-weather-plugin-0.11.0-r1 

[binary   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin-2.7.1 

[binary   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-xkb-plugin-0.8.2 

[binary   R    ] xfce-extra/thunar-volman-4.16.0 

[binary   R    ] xfce-extra/thunar-archive-plugin-0.4.0 

[binary   R    ] xfce-extra/thunar-shares-plugin-0.3.1 

[binary   R    ] xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.16-r2 

[binary   R    ] x11-themes/arc-theme-20210412 

[binary   R    ] x11-themes/numix-gtk-theme-2.6.7-r2 

[binary   R    ] media-gfx/krita-4.4.8-r1 

[binary   R    ] dev-vcs/git-2.34.1 

[binary   R    ] app-arch/rpm-4.17.0 

[binary   R   ~] net-im/element-desktop-bin-1.9.8 

[binary   R   ~] net-im/skypeforlinux-8.80.0.143 

[binary   R    ] sys-apps/smartmontools-7.2-r2 

[binary   R    ] app-crypt/seahorse-40.0-r2 

[binary     U  ] app-office/libreoffice-7.2.5.2-r1 [7.2.5.2]

[binary   R    ] virtual/package-manager-1 

[binary   R    ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.5.1-r1 

[binary   R    ] app-portage/repoman-3.0.3-r1 

[binary   R    ] sci-geosciences/gnome-maps-40.5 

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

sys-apps/util-linux:0

  (sys-apps/util-linux-2.37.4:0/0::gentoo, binary scheduled for merge) USE="cramfs fdformat hardlink logger ncurses nls pam readline (split-usr) su suid udev (unicode) -audit -build -caps -cryptsetup -kill -magic -python (-rtas) (-selinux) -slang -static-libs -systemd -test -tty-helpers" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 -python3_10" conflicts with

    sys-apps/util-linux[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/fontconfig-2.13.1-r2:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

                                                    

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.23[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/glib-2.70.2:2/2::gentoo, installed) USE="dbus elf (mime) static-libs xattr -debug -fam -gtk-doc (-selinux) -sysprof -systemtap -test -utils" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

                                                           

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.30[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (sys-fs/udev-249.6-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="acl kmod (split-usr) (-selinux) -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

                                                           

app-arch/bzip2:0

  (app-arch/bzip2-1.0.8-r1:0/1::gentoo, binary scheduled for merge) USE="(split-usr) -static -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" conflicts with

    >=app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r4[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/freetype-2.11.0-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed) USE="X adobe-cff bzip2 cleartype-hinting harfbuzz png -brotli -debug -doc -fontforge (-infinality) -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

                                                          

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-arch/bzip2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-arch/bzip2-1.0.8-r1::gentoo (masked by: backtracking: slot conflict)

(dependency required by "@system" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-apps/util-linux" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/util-linux-2.37.4::gentoo (masked by: backtracking: slot conflict)

(dependency required by "@system" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no binary packages to satisfy "games-emulation/pcsxr".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no binary packages to satisfy "kde-apps/kdenlive".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no binary packages to satisfy "media-sound/gnome-sound-recorder".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no binary packages to satisfy "media-sound/musescore".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no binary packages to satisfy "media-sound/pavucontrol".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no binary packages to satisfy "net-wireless/blueman".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no binary packages to satisfy "x11-misc/lightdm".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no binary packages to satisfy "xfce-extra/xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no binary packages to satisfy "xfce-extra/xfce4-volumed-pulse".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

???

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Les 203 paquets ont été installés ... ( pourquoi pas 915 comme depuis le chroot ??? )

Après quoi j'ai voulu relancer emer @preserved-rebuild qui bugge toujours comme avant ... Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire. Qu'est-ce qu'il lui manque ?

```
If you think configure made a mistake, make sure you are using the latest

version from Git.  If the latest version fails, report the problem to the

ffmpeg-user@ffmpeg.org mailing list or IRC #ffmpeg on irc.libera.chat.

Include the log file "ffbuild/config.log" produced by configure as this will help

solve the problem.

 * ERROR: media-video/ffmpeg-4.4.1-r2::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2570:  Called multilib-minimal_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1796:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 2046:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 1751:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 1749:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line  822:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1790:  Called multilib_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2357:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-video/ffmpeg-4.4.1-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-video/ffmpeg-4.4.1-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-4.4.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-4.4.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-4.4.1-r2/work/ffmpeg-4.4.1-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-4.4.1-r2/work/ffmpeg-4.4.1'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/ffmpeg-4.4.1-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-4.4.1-r2/temp/build.log'

```

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu activé l'option --with-bdeps=y ?

Je viens de me souvenir que tu peux aussi mentionner un répertoire ou fichier à emerge, et il va alors intégrer tous les ebuilds qui installent dans ce répertoire ou fichier.

Donc avec

```
emerge -pvk /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/
```

tu auras la liste de tous les ebuilds corrompus.

Ceux qui ne seront pas vus comme "binary emerge" devront être reconstruits dans ton chroot de rescue.

----------

## Anard

Merci, non en effet, je n'utilise plus l'option --with-bdeps=y depuis longtemps car je ne la comprends pas bien et qu'en général, elle me donnait la même liste de paquets. J'essaierai ça.

```
emerge -pvk /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[binary   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-11.2.0:11::gentoo  USE="(cxx) fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp pch (pie) sanitize ssp (-ada) (-cet) -custom-cflags -d -debug -doc (-fixed-point) -go -graphite (-hardened) -jit (-libssp) -lto -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -pgo -systemtap -test -valgrind -vanilla -vtv -zstd" 0 KiB

[binary   R    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.37_p1-r2:2.37::gentoo  USE="gold nls plugins (-cet) (-default-gold) -doc -multitarget -pgo -static-libs -test -vanilla" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/llvmgold-13-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls, 2 binaries), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

Ce serait donc llvmgold qui serait corrompu ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

C'est une piste  :Smile: 

De mon côté en effet, j'ai la même liste :

```
# qfile /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/

sys-devel/binutils: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

sys-devel/gcc: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

sys-devel/llvmgold: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
```

qfile donne aussi es ebuilds qui génèrent le fichier (ou répertoire) donné.

----------

## Anard

Super, ça c'est une info super intéressante.

Car depuis le début (même si ce n'est pas le seul souci), la grande majorité des paquets qui ne veulent pas compiler se plaignent de ne pas retrouver le chemin de pkg-config :

Au départ :

```
$ sudo emerge -1 ffmpeg

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/ffmpeg-4.4.1-r2 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/ffmpeg-4.4.1-r2::gentoo

[...]

ERROR: dav1d >= 0.5.0 not found using pkg-config

If you think configure made a mistake, make sure you are using the latest

version from Git.  If the latest version fails, report the problem to the

ffmpeg-user@ffmpeg.org mailing list or IRC #ffmpeg on irc.libera.chat.

Include the log file "ffbuild/config.log" produced by configure as this will help

solve the problem.

```

Recompiilation du paquet défectueux

```
$ locate pkg-config | grep bin

/home/rescue/usr/bin/pkg-config

/home/rescue/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config

/usr/bin/cross-pkg-config

/usr/bin/pkg-config

/usr/bin/x86-hp-linux-gnu-pkg-config

$ qfile /usr/bin/pkg-config 

dev-util/pkgconf: /usr/bin/pkg-config

$ sudo emerge -a1 dev-util/pkgconf

```

Et ...

```

$ sudo emerge -1 ffmpeg

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/ffmpeg-4.4.1-r2 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

[...]

>>> Installing (1 of 1) media-video/ffmpeg-4.4.1-r2::gentoo

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Ca a roulé au moins pour celui-ci ! (enfin  :Smile:  )

Maintenant, je crois que je verrais au fur et à mesure si d'autres soucis apparaissent... mais déjà c'est une énorme avancée. Merci.

----------

## Anard

Ca a l'air de bien se passer désormais, je passe le sujet en résolu.

J'ai supprimé wine et steam pour me libérer de tous ces USE abi_x86-32, peut-être que je réinstallerai steam avec flatpak plus tard.

Il me reste cependant encore un paquet qui est en attente, mais celui-ci y était avant ma bêtise et je crois qu'il n'y a rien d'autre à faire que d'attendre que l'ebuild de sphinx soit mise à jour.

```
$ emerge -puDN @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-python/docutils:0

  (dev-python/docutils-0.18.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_10 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_8" conflicts with

    <dev-python/docutils-0.18[python_targets_python3_9(-),python_targets_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/sphinx_rtd_theme-1.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_10 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_8"

    ^                    ^^^^                                                          

    <dev-python/docutils-0.18[python_targets_python3_9(-),python_targets_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/sphinx-4.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc -latex -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_10 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_8"

    ^                    ^^^^ 

```

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide que tu m'as apportée.

----------

## Anard

Rebonjour,

Bon j'ai retiré "résolu" car je rencontre des souci avec plusieurs logiciels.

J'avais d'abord écrit un nouveau sujet à propos de system-config-printer qui ne retrouvait pas un module Python "cupshelpers". Mais j'ai peur que ce souci vienne en fait encore de ce problème-ci.

Aujourd'hui,, j'ai mis en place un nouveau DD pour me permettre de sauvegarder mon système en cas de nouvelle bêtise   :Very Happy: 

J'avais installé depuis un moment backintime. À ce moment j'avais essayé le logiciel et il semblait fonctionner correctement. Mais je n'avais pas encore de disque pour l'utiliser.

Aujourd'hui,  au moment de lancer backintime, rien ne se passe, j'essaie doonc de le lancer via le Terminal :

```
backintime

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/backintime/common/backintime.py", line 27, in <module>

    import config

  File "/usr/share/backintime/common/config.py", line 32, in <module>

    import tools

  File "/usr/share/backintime/common/tools.py", line 1805, in <module>

    class OrderedSet(collections.MutableSet):

AttributeError: module 'collections' has no attribute 'MutableSet'
```

Encore un module Python qui pose problème.  :Confused: 

J'ai maintenant supprimé mon chroot, puisque mon système semble compiler correctement de lui-même. Je me suis donc dit que j'allais relancer un emer @world depuis le système natif.

Cependant, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne s'apprête pas à recompiler les dépendances, même avec --deep et --with-bdeps=y. En effet, il ne recompile ni python ni aucun de ses modules.

Avez-vous une idée de ce que je pourrai faire ? Merci beaucoup.

[EDIT]

Peut-être simplement à cause de python 3.10 ? : issue27

Pourtant normalement, backintime est simplement compilé pour Python 3.9...

```
Installed versions:  1.3.1{tbz2}(15:01:35 12/03/2022)(qt5 -examples PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_8")
```

----------

## Anard

Je m'auto-répond :

Le problème n'était pas lié à mon erreur initiale, après avoir modifier mon make.conf pour ne garder comme cibles python que la 3.9 et fait un emerge -auDN @world, backintime fonctionne à nouveau.

Il n'empêche que je ne comprends pas pourquoi Python 3.10 lui pose problème alors que BackInTime n'est compilé que pour Python 3.9...

Une explication de ce côté serait bienvenue  :Smile: 

----------

